# Time period for fin regrowth?



## Cmmc23

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it usually takes fish to regrow their fins after fin rot or ich outbreaks? My angel is recovering and is starting to look much better but he lost a few inches of fin, how long will it take him to grow it back and can I help him by supplementing his diet in any way?
Thanks.


----------



## 1077

Cmmc23 said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how long it usually takes fish to regrow their fins after fin rot or ich outbreaks? My angel is recovering and is starting to look much better but he lost a few inches of fin, how long will it take him to grow it back and can I help him by supplementing his diet in any way?
> Thanks.


Assuming the water parameter's are in order = zero for ammonia and nitrites and nitrAtes under 40ppm according to test kit,the fishes fins should grow back within four to six weeks. Regular weekly water changes will help encourage healing/growing.
All fishes will benefit from a variety of foods rather than one or two.


----------



## silverboo23

Good question! I was wondering the same thing, my Buenos Aires Tetra's tail was damaged after ich/fin rot.


----------



## Cmmc23

My Nitrates are right at 40ppm, I was thinking it was my tap water but when I tested it the nitrate was 0ppm. I'm wondering if the spike is due to the meds I used? Regardless, I would like to get the nitrates down a bit more, do you have a product you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## 1077

Cmmc23 said:


> My Nitrates are right at 40ppm, I was thinking it was my tap water but when I tested it the nitrate was 0ppm. I'm wondering if the spike is due to the meds I used? Regardless, I would like to get the nitrates down a bit more, do you have a product you recommend?
> Thanks.


There are no products ,that work faster at lowering nitrAtes than performing water changes.I would perform 50 percent water change and vaccum one half the substrate.The next week (5 to 7 days) , I would perform another 50 percent water change and vaccum the other half of substrate.
Doing this each week will work much better than any products that you could purchase and as mentioned,works faster as well as being much cheaper.
The 40ppm nitrAtes is nothing to worry about but 20 ppm is ideal and you may find that weekly water change and gravel vac as described,,will render readings closer to 20 ppm assuming the fish are not being overfed or tank overstocked.


----------

